# brake issues (front)



## hungryham141 (Jul 2, 2009)

i need some help my fellow muranians, i just replaced my front pads brakes 2 days ago and i get this horrible squeak sound when i break and reverse, what is it? its driving nuts.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

One, if you did it at home and didn't turn the rotors and aslo have after market pads that'll do it every time.

And two, if you didn't swap the shims from the old pads to the new pads that'll do it too.

Nissan has a TSB for brake noise that replaces the shim kits.


----------

